# GKA Memorial



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Work is afoot to finally get a permanent memorial for GKA at the old receiving centre in Highbridge, Somerset. The local council have been given a presentation about the memorial as reported in the local press:

http://www.burnham-on-sea.com/news/2017/radio-station-memorial-08-12-17.php

Still plenty of hoops to go through but early indications are positive.

Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Latest news....early signs are that the funding is indeed in place. Not holding my breath at this stage but the signs are good...

http://www.burnham-on-sea.com/news/2017/radio-station-memorial-12-12-17.php

Larry +


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought the proposed carved stone a most unimaginative memorial. A stainless steel lattice radio mast would be appropriate, even if only 3 metres tall.
73, Andrew


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

GW3OQK said:


> I thought the proposed carved stone a most unimaginative memorial. A stainless steel lattice radio mast would be appropriate, even if only 3 metres tall.
> 73, Andrew



That sounds like a plan. (Especially if there is a Radio Ham living nearby who could put a sneaky wire up there ... :sweat: )


:sweat:


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

In that case make it 13 metres. A useful memorial.
73


----------

